# how far overstocked am i?



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

i have a 60 gallon, thats a bowfront and measures 4ft long with the following fish

4 labs 3" each
1sunshine peacock 5"
1 lemon jake 4"
1 eureka red 3"
1 taiwan reef 4"
1 strawberry peacock 4"
1 S. fryeri 5"
1 D. compressiceps 2.5"

I know the fryeri, compressiceps, and tiawan reef will get too big, if i move out of my apartment before it happens ill get a bigger tank, if not theyll go back to the store, i go there weekly so they dont have a problem taking fish from me. there is little aggression in the tank, except maybe the sunshine and lemon jake going at it. water is changed weekly and filtered with an aquaclear 110 and rena xp3.


----------



## Jake at River City (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't think you're overstocked right now. As you mentioned earlier, the compressiceps would be my long-term concern due to its adult size. But, it sounds like you already addressed the issue. Just keep up with the water changes.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

could i get away with adding a few more pecocks? i would like to add some different colors since yellow is the main color in the tank.


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

james1983 said:


> could i get away with adding a few more pecocks? i would like to add some different colors since yellow is the main color in the tank.


I don't think I would. As the other poster stated, your fine now, but I think adding more might be pushing it. Maybe if you got rid of the compressiceps and/or the freyeri. I would dump the freyeri before the T Reef. Freyeri can be pretty mean; T Reefs are pretty docile in comparison, plus they are harder to find (at least for me).


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Cich of it all said:


> james1983 said:
> 
> 
> > could i get away with adding a few more pecocks? i would like to add some different colors since yellow is the main color in the tank.
> ...


its weird that everyone says that freyeri are mean fish, *** had mine for a month without a single problem, even though there are other blue fish that resemble him


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

There are always exceptions to the "rules". I have a 7 incher that was spastic, but pretty docile until he broke the 6" mark. Now he sometimes bosses around an 8" Milomo, a 10" Venustus, and a 7" Fusco.


----------



## dpeco02 (Apr 2, 2008)

I agree, mine was docile at first too, but he has taken control. Ang coincidentally he is about 6 inches now!


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

james1983, I would say you stock list is fine, and if I were you I would feel fine adding a few more peacocks. The compriceps grows rather slowlky and my fryeri is not aggresive at all either. Your stock is similar to mine but I have more fish in a slightly smaller tank, and I plan on adding more, probably a calvus and 1 or 2 others.
Just my 2cents


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

you could trade someone local to you. Put an ad on craigslist "WTT African Peacocks" and get rid of some yellow for some blue or orange.


----------

